# Formules mathematiques



## magmax (16 Avril 2011)

Hello,
Je recherche une application capable de creer des formules mathematiques et de les resoudre avec des variables.
Concretement l equivalent d une equation creee sous excel ou alors d un programme stocke dans une calculatrice scientifique.
Les calculs ne sont pas trop complexes (pas de resolution d integrale et d equation aux derivees partielles)
Merci pour vos infos


----------

